# Available - 232 acres for lease in Dooly County



## Tbrld (Aug 28, 2007)

*Lease fell through.....Still Available.*

2 tracts for deer hunting.  Lease is located in Dooly County, Georgia, approximately 4 miles west of Unadilla.  Both tracts must be leased together.  Lease price is $11.00 per acre.

Call Mike at 478-374-5888 (8:00 - 5:00) or email us at deb1988@bellsouth.net for more information.  Please put the county name in the subject line if you email us.


----------



## AlexPeres (Aug 29, 2007)

Near snow hill airstrip?


----------

